# excited and nervous!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im expanding my area to sell soap and lotion!! Along with internet orders, I have my goodies in two shops so far, Hico Texas and Witcha falls, and next week will open another spot in Comanche Texas...and hopefully soon in Idabel Oklahoma..I have feelers out in other places too. Im excited to get more coverage but nervous too! Got to get busy stocking up!! Hopeing I do well...My sells help me care for my animals needs : ) and hopefully if it goes well enough will put extra $$$ in our bank as well...Im changing my labels for a Bolder and fresh look... Got new style lotion bottles that love!! And a few new fall scents...
So between the stores and Craft fairs...this is a busy time of year!!!

wish me luck!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a pretty bar! 

Good luck on your ventures!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. 

Good luck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That Breakfast Bar looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice Cathy  Good luck and best wishes on your new venture !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks all....:grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so cool! Congrats!! That soap is very pretty! :hi5:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful soap, good luck on your expanding venture!! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very neat! Good luck, and nice photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome, good luck.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

Were can we order it online?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Good luck on your expansion. Lovely looking bar of soap. hlala:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's great. I may just have to order some


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have tried her soap......wonderful!! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

My family has been using happybleats soap for a couple weeks now. We love it.
They smell great and they lather really nice. Not to mention how beautiful the bars are!
If you or your kids have acne prone skin you have to try this soap. It has made an amazing difference in my daughters skin!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Springkids :greengrin:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Got an email from a store owner in one of our larger cities near the Metroplex...She bought a few bars of my soap from the Hico Tx store and loved it....wants to buy it to resell in her store!! Im doing a happy dance :dancing:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Got an email from a store owner in one of our larger cities near the Metroplex...She bought a few bars of my soap from the Hico Tx store and loved it....wants to buy it to resell in her store!! Im doing a happy dance :dancing:


That is awesome ! She knows a good thing when she sees it :thumb::stars:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

wow - congrats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ITS DONE!! Drove up today and she got $400 worth of soap and lotion....:wahoo:..

its a huge place!! and a big town ( Granbury Texas) Owner was super nice...I love family owned and operated businesses!!! It neat to see they support us Home businesses as well...I saw local honey, they sell farm fresh eggs...pretty neat place!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Congrats! Hopefully they will keep buying.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's awesome ! I wish you the best with your business 
I have yet to try your stuff , i keep telling myself , i deserve it , do it , order it !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So happy for you Cathy! Congrats!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tomorrow Im going to visit with a shop owner in Dublin Texas who is interested in carrying my stuff...fingers crossed she likes it and wants it : )


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

^ Good Luck!! I'm sure she will love it! :wink:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh how exciting!! Congratulations! The picture of your soap is really nice...I can almost smell it! Mmmmmm!! If I didn't make my own soaps and lotions, I would order yours for sure. I'll be sure to tell people about your online sales, though. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , good luck ! Im SURE they will love your products 
There is a show on TV that i love to watch named Fixer Upper ….
I love watching those home improvement shows , well anyways , the couple that do this show have a store in Texas , I'm thinking its in Waco , but i could be wrong…
I wonder if they would carry your products….i know they have goats of their own and favor things natural and country farm , so , it was just a thought


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome for you!! can a person buy your soap online ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Awesome for you!! can a person buy your soap online ?


yes.. happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com 



> n Texas , I'm thinking its in Waco , but i could be wrong&#8230;
> I wonder if they would carry your products&#8230;.i know they have goats of their own and favor things natural and country farm , so , it was just a thought


Waco is not far from me...I have a friend who says I need to go south with my stuff... : ) so maybe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The place is called Magnolia Farms , the show is Fixer Upper. 
I bet she loves your products !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ill look them up..thanks : )


----------

